# Built in Cabinet Design Advice seeked.



## wizer (13 Jun 2005)

Hi

I am fiddling around in Sketchup, trying to design a built in cabinet for my conservatory. As a newbie I have never built anything like that. I wondered if anyone could point me in the direction of any online information for built in cabinets? 


This is what I have so far:










http://www.wizer.co.uk/conscab.skp

The first picture shows the back of the cabinet. Picture shows the front with a mock-up of 3 doors. 

I will probably use m/t's for the frame joints. My main query atm is the floor of the cabinet and how to make it flush with the door opening.[/list]


----------



## johnelliott (13 Jun 2005)

If it's floor standing you could use a plinth set back 30-50mm's or so. That would give you an effect similar to fitted kitchens if you use overlaid doors.
If you want to use inset doors, ie doors set into a frame, then make a face frame for the cabinet and arrange it so that the face frame is flush with the base of the cabinet, and underhangs if the frame rail is wider that the thickness of the base material (which it usually is, thus making the plinth a necessity)
John


----------



## wizer (13 Jun 2005)

Thanks John, I hadn't thought of a plinth. That will give me a few ideas to play with.


----------



## Midnight (13 Jun 2005)

I canna help thinkin maybe this might help..

http://www.taunton.com/store/pages/070534.asp

if its anything like the others in the series, it'll cover every major technique (and quite a few others too) involved in cabinet making, explaining how to go about the making of each in a variety of different ways; enough to please Normite and knuckle-dragger alike...


----------



## RogerS (13 Jun 2005)

I agree 1000% with Midnight on his recommendation. It really is a superb book and I reckon a must for anyone, like me, starting out.

Roger


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

thanks guys, one for the xmas list i think! :wink:


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

here's the new improved version using the plinth idea. Another project for the list...


----------



## tim (14 Jun 2005)

For my twopennorth on design - difficult to read the numbers but i think I can make out that it is 2520mm long with each door being 840mm wide. 

Might look better and not require so much clearance room or put so much strain on the hinges if you made it 6 doors each c 420 wide.

Just a thought.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

very good point tim. The middle opening is to house a small Wine (Stella) Fridge. So this is what I have based the door openings on. I did not think of clearance. Have to have a rethink.


----------



## Bean (14 Jun 2005)

Wizer if you are putting a fridge in there have you thought about venting the cupboard, fridges produce a fair amount of heat.

Bean


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

yes I have thought about it bean, not sure how I will tackle it. Maybe some routered vent holes in the top, or a mesh section. Failing that I could Have the end of the cabinet vented, however this won't be efficient on air flow. Put a fan in..?


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

Latest update with the double doors. Need to take some more measurements tonight for the fridge in the middle.






The top will prolly be either maple veneered worktop (if they make that). or just mdf painted white. It just going to have plant pots and ornaments on it. In the drawing I have left the colour of the carcass green for contrast but it will all be white painted mdf. The doors will just be rounded over all round (dont know how to do that in sketchup!)


----------



## Bean (14 Jun 2005)

Wizer
I have just checked around an inbuilt fridge I have, there is a inlet in the plinth a good space behind (cannot get in with a tape). There is an open space to the top of the cabinet, but I think if you could disguise a vent on the top of the cabinet you would get away with it without a problem.
In fact given the size of the cabinet a vent at the top may not be needed.

Bean


----------



## wizer (14 Jun 2005)

thanks for that bean


----------

